

(Vimeo Founder) Jake Lodwick's Standards Experiment - chaostheory
http://jakelodwick.tumblr.com/tagged/Standards/chrono

======
unalone
One of the more amusingly bizarre things Lodwick has done in his career. Also
worth nothing is <http://odwick.com/>, his series of arthouse (and frequently
nude) movies.

I love characters.

